# Frage bezüglich Illustrator - Pfade beschriften



## jackpot_bln (10. August 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu auf das Forum hier gestoßen und bin ebenfalls neu in Illustrator. Bisher habe ich mit Photoshop gearbeitet, aber es wurde Zeit etwas neues auszuprobieren...

Bin zur Zeit dabei ein "Malen-Nach-Zahlen"-Bild zu erstellen.

Habe mit Hilfe der Abpausfunktion schon ein Vektorbild - ganz nach meinen Wünschen erstellt - stehe jetzt aber vor der großen Hürde diese Pfade mit den jeweiligen Farben zu beschriften.

Also etwas detaillierter:

Ich möchte alle Pfade mit der Farbe X mit "X1" beschriften und auch in diesen Pfad als Text einfügen - und das natürlich automatisch 

Ich habe schon einige Male mit dem Skript-Editor oder wie das Ding heißt gearbeitet, jedoch brauche ich Hilfe beim beschriften der Pfade und hoffe auf Hilfe von euch.

Liebe Grüße...


----------



## ink (10. August 2008)

Moin
Da hast dir ja was vorgenommen.
Ich würde erstmal eine Fläche selektieren und über Auswahl -> Gleich -> Flächenfarbe
alle Flächen mit dem selbem Farbton selektieren lassen.
Diese dann mit STRG+G gruppieren und dann die Gruppe umbenennen.

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit über Aktionen des zu machen, aber mir fällt partout nichts ein wie man es nach Farben umbenennen kann.
Sorry

mfg


----------



## jackpot_bln (10. August 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, jedoch möchte ich ja nicht die Gruppe umbenennen, sondern Text in die einzelnen Pfade "schreiben".


----------



## ink (10. August 2008)

In der Ebenenansicht oder im Bild?


----------



## jackpot_bln (10. August 2008)

im Bild... also danach die Farbe weg, sodass ich nur noch die Konturen sehe...


----------



## ink (10. August 2008)

Wie du nur die Kontur siehst weisst du?
Nur wie du das mit dem Beschriften machen kannst, ausser nach ner Aktion im Netz zu suchen oder es selber zu coden, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## jackpot_bln (10. August 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wie du nur die Kontur siehst weisst du?
> Nur wie du das mit dem Beschriften machen kannst, ausser nach ner Aktion im Netz zu suchen oder es selber zu coden, weiss ich nicht.


Hmm okay danke für deine Hilfe, aber vllt wissen die Anderen mehr?


----------



## ink (10. August 2008)

Kannst du das Bild mal posten?
Dann kann man vllt mehr zu sagen.
Von wievielen Flächen und Farben sprechen wir hier?


----------



## jackpot_bln (10. August 2008)

Also hier das Bild...

Es sind neun verschiedene Farben und zich Felder... Ich poste auch mal die Umsetzung in schwarz-Weiss mit...


----------



## ink (10. August 2008)

Wie gross wird denn das Endbild?
Weil bei den ganzen kleinen Flächen wirds eng mit der Beschriftung.

Entweder bearbeitest du es nach und beschriftest es händisch oder
die Aktion muss die Farbe erkennen, Fläche zur Kontur umwandeln, den definierten Farbcode nach Abfrage der Grösse im Vektor zentrieren.
Ist schon hart.
Da solltest du dir überlegen inwieweit es dem Sinn nutzt oder eine kurze Bearbeitung nicht sinnvoller wäre.
Aber ich warte auch mal gespannt auf andere Lösungsansätze 

mfg


----------



## jackpot_bln (10. August 2008)

Oh Gott, das war jetzt ein bischen zu viel... Vielleicht ist es einfach zu spät ne... Ich werde mal morgen früh weiter überlegen... Ich danke dir nochmals...


----------

